# Anyone have a Geo Knight Dk20S?



## triplebtees (Jun 3, 2005)

I have been trying to press these t-****s for seveal days now, but i'm still seeing a noticeable window around my design(Yes, i' am trimming the paper). Some things i read says to put light pressure, some says moderate pressure, some says heavy pressure. My press has a pressure meter for 0.00 to 10.00 (.02 increments). 0.00 being the heaviest pressure.What amazes me is that i cannot find anywhere on the internet that says to put the press on ? pressure at ? degrees for ? seconds. I have to sit here and guess, and print all over t-shirts to figure this out. This is getting really frustrating.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

A lot of it is trial and error because there are some many variables. Different presses, different papers, different shirt materials, etc.

Did you try a better transfer paper yet? You'd probably want to go something between 1.00 to 4.00 for Transjet II, for about 15 seconds at 375 degrees.


----------



## triplebtees (Jun 3, 2005)

i ordered the transjet II (magic jet) the other day, should arrive this week. Your pretty good on those estimates, my best prints have been in that range, roughly 1.06 20 seconds at 375. Anything above 2.04 wasn't working to well. i'll keep trying, have to get it perfect before i put my first tee on the market. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

I've been pretty lucky with mine I guess, though I did do a lot of research ahead of time. The guy I bought the press from already had the pressure where it needed to be (I think it's about the heaviest setting for my press) and I've never had any real problems yet using Transjet II. Time didn't seem to make much difference; I've let it go several seconds later by mistake, and also done some for only like 8 seconds and they all seemed to work fine. (I was doing the lower time to try to combat the 'yellowing' effect from the Durabrite inks - this was before I tried changing my color profiles when printing, which solves the problem better.) I only count the time in my head, never used a timer... I think the _actual_ time I go for is probably about 12-13 seconds since I think I count it a little fast.


----------

